# Easy Money



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I have to take a shot at this. Getting paid to scare the fudge out of someone. 


http://info.break.com/static/live/v1/pages/contest/contest-scare-videos.html


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That is so funny!!!! HAHAHAHA I can't believe you get paid for that.


----------

